# Bread and Butter Jalapenos



## Susie (Sep 25, 2008)

Found a recipe but the processing time looks a little short to me. Can anyone share their recipe with me?


----------



## mesa123 (Jan 15, 2009)

I made these last year by mistake. I was making bread and butter pickles and since I had extra liquid left, I chopped up some jalapenos. I raw-packed the jalapenos and then poured the extra boiling liquid over it. Don't remember how long I processed it. 

But....It did not taste good. Jalapenos shouldn't be that sweet.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

They are wonderful used in a dip...Jalapeno B&B peppers mixed in a package of cream cheese and served with crackers. The stores also sell them around here,they are a real favorite.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I used the package of b&b pickling mix and just used jalapeno slices insteadl. We love it, it's good in something you would use a sweet pickle in, like egg salad or chicken salad, but it has some kick to it.


----------



## StaceyS (Nov 19, 2003)

Wow! I did not know what to do with all the jalepeno's I'm getting. This will be it for sure! I love sweet/spicy, and absolutely love bread & butter pickles. Thanks everyone!


----------



## mesa123 (Jan 15, 2009)

GrannyG said:


> They are wonderful used in a dip...Jalapeno B&B peppers mixed in a package of cream cheese and served with crackers. The stores also sell them around here,they are a real favorite.



Gee...wish I had thought of that. I bet that is really good.


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

tag. I also have a boatload of japaeno's!


----------



## honeycat1963 (Dec 1, 2008)

I do not have a recipe for Bread and Butter Jalapenos, but I found a recipe in the Ball Complete Book of Home Preserving for Pickled Hot Peppers. For processing in boiling water bath it says to "Place jars in canner, ensuring they are completely covered with water. Bring to a boil and process for 10 minutes. Remove canner lid. Wait 5 minutes, then remove jars, cool and store". It also list the same instructions for the Traditional Bread and Butter Pickles recipe.


----------



## Susie (Sep 25, 2008)

Thank you everyone...they are best on a Ritz cracker with cream cheese!


----------



## StaceyS (Nov 19, 2003)

Susie said:


> Thank you everyone...they are best on a Ritz cracker with cream cheese!


I've had jalepeno jelly with cream cheese & Ritz. Yum!


----------

